#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Небольшой отчетик о Таиланде почти ниочем...

## Denli

Довелось мне побывать в Таиланде, на острове Самуи. Одна неделя, всего одна неделя. Честно скажу: ощущение незабываемое. Если это и не рай на земле, то по меньшей мере страна с хорошей кармой: за всю многовековую историю всего-лишь небольшая заварушка с соседней Мьянмой и небольшая гражданская войнушка прошлым летом (но все это можно даже не принимать во внимание, когда вспоминаешь многовековую кровавую историю великого тибетосского народа. Почти как в Библии: Тензин убил Оргьена, сын Оргьена зарубил дядю Тензина и Шераба, Шераб замочил всю родню Лакпы.). Видимо будды хранят эту страну своей милостью.

Хорошо в Таиланде, даже фотоаппарат доставать не хочется. Тем не менее, прошелся я немного по буддийским местам: собственно ничего интересного, весь буддизм в северном Таиланде сосредоточился... 

Вы извините, комментировать буду кратко: никакой из меня писака...

Прогулка началась. 





В общественном парижском туалете есть надписи на русском языке. А родная сильнее всего режет слух на чужбине, особенно когда не был на родине уже черт знает сколько...



А вот и автомат для кормления рыбок. Здесь почти в каждом монастыре стоит либо автомат для предсказания будущего, либо автомат для кормления рыбок, либо еще какая нибудь ерунда, куда можно опустить пять рублей и быть уверенным, что пойдут они на дело богоугодное. (Как вы думаете, я и сам решился узнать свое будущее, и мне ответили, что не надо жадничать и все будет у меня хорошо. Я последовал совету, и не пожалел. Но покидать Таиланд все равно было грустно...)





О вечном тоже хорошо в Таиланде думается. Особенно, когда прогуливаешься по местному кладбищу. Особенно, когда с похмелья...



Где-то на четвертый день почти беспробудного пьянства (почти как у поэта), с тяжелым привкусом во рту я на берег сошел в чужом порту... тьфу... добрался до неприметного монастыря, о котором и не каждая тайка знает. (Ключевые слова: стал монахом дожив до 50 лет жизнью благополучного семьянина, полагаю.)



Так что, товарищи поклонники великой тибетосской нации: не только последователи тибетосского буддизма покидают мир оставляя тело нетленным. (Фото вблизи делать не стал: показалось кощунственным.)



Ну вот, собственно все, что хотел сказать - сказал. Фотографии волн, камней и женщин выкладывать не буду, ибо не по теме форума. Можете начинать стебать.

----------

filoleg (05.12.2010), Liza Lyolina (05.12.2010), Neroli (06.12.2010), Olle (06.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.12.2010), Дордже (05.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (06.12.2010), Юндрун Топден (18.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> весь буддизм в северном Таиланде сосредоточился


спорное утверждение

----------

